
Hybrids Might Play an Unappreciated Role in Evolution - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/do-butterflies-challenge-the-meaning-of-species
======
thaumasiotes
As always, no. The problems with the biological species concept were well
known decades ago. They are covered in standard high school textbooks.

Language like this:

> What is a species? It’s a question that has agonized scientists since well
> before Darwin. With some exceptions, the thinking has landed on an evidently
> firm reproductive barrier: Members of different species don’t mate. If they
> do, their offspring are sterile and can’t contribute to future generations.
> The reproductive barrier has thus created a useful demarcation of “what is a
> species”—until a deep dive into butterflies showed otherwise.

is deeply dishonest.

